# Extra fees associated with Cartegena, Colombia exchange properties



## hcarman (Aug 25, 2011)

Looking at booking an exchange for my friend who wants to visit Cartegena with his new Colombian wife.  There are several nice properties listed, but they all say they are subject to extra fees such as energy surcharge, maid service, etc.  I don't want to give this to him and have him hit with all sorts of unexpected fees.  The fees are not disclosed, that I can find, and are subject to change.  Anyone have any idea as to how much we are talking about for a studio, one week stay?  Are taxes extra also?  Would Interval know this information?  

It seems like this is common in exchanging into foreign properties.  It can certainly make the exchange seem like less of a good deal by the time all the fees are paid.


----------

